# Tax refund



## J H G Williams (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi there
I sold a cavehouse in the Baza area of Granada Province in June 2009. At the time I was classed as non resident and a sum of 2,100 euros was retained to be set against the capital gains tax that I would be due on the cavehouse. Unknown to me when I went to settle this bill with a gestor I was filing beyond the date for non residents and that this would incur a big penalty. The gestor advised filing as a resident and this gave me a capital gains tax of 8,500 euros.
I paid this in full in two installments and my gestor then applied for the refund of the 2,100 euros to Hacienda. This application for refund was made in October 2010 and we still don't have the money back. My gestor contacts them every two weeks and they make some excuse every time.The gestor told me that it is normal to get any refund in under 6 months. I am considering taking their illegal action to the European Court of Justice but really haven't got a clue what the best thing is to do.
Could anyone please advise.
Regards
John:


----------

